# Oliver Heywood on the folly of trusting in baptism or a profession



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 24, 2021)

3d. Plea. _I am come of Religious Parents, that improved, pleaded the Covenant for me, trained me up in the Fear of God.

Answ. John Baptist_ anticipates this Plea, _Mat._ 3.9. _Think not to say in your Hearts, We have_ Abraham _to our Father,_ Matth. 8.12. _The Children of the Kingdom may be cast into utter Darkness._ Alas Parental Privileges without Parents Principles, signify nothing: Let our Lord Christ, who will be Judge, answer this vain Plea, _John_ 8.33-44. This may aggravate your Sin, never save your Souls, without Personal Piety.

4th. Plea. _I have made a credible Profession of my Faith, am Baptized, am admitted to the Lord’s Supper, join with God’s People.

Answ._ So did _Simon Magus_ believe, professed his Faith, was Baptized, _Acts_ 8.13.20-23, deceived the purest Church on Earth, for he proved a rotten Hypocrite; so did _Judas,_ so did he that wanted the Wedding Garment, _Matth._ 22.12. And how easy it is to cast a Mist before the Eyes of fallible men, daily experience testifies: See an Instance of some that partake of extraordinary Privileges, Ordinances, yet rejected, 1 _Cor._ 10.5.

For the reference, see Oliver Heywood on the folly of trusting in baptism or a profession.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

